# parens



## dcx97

Hello,

Can "parens" be the present active participle from "parere" ("to give birth to")? Given that it is an -io verb of the third conjugation, its present active participle should have been "pariens", just like "capiens" from "capere".

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fdb

I think we answered this is your other question: Dos est magna parentium virtus.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

fdb said:


> I think we answered this is your other question: Dos est magna parentium virtus.



parens - Wiktionary

I disagree, for the meaning of *parentum *was left out. 
From what I know, *parens *is a noun meaning 'parent', but *parens *also is an adjective in the nominative case.  
And Scholiast told the readers that *parentium* means "of the parents", while Wiktionary says it is 'of the obedient [ones]'. 
That is quite confusing.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

As Scholiast explained, the plural genitive of the noun _parens_ can be _parentum_ or - more rarely -_ parentium . _So _parentium_ can come either from _pareo_ or from _parens. W_e have to take the context into account.


----------



## dcx97

If parens is a noun meaning "parent", shouldn't it have been "pariens"? Remember that it comes from "parere", which happens to be an -io verb of the third conjugation.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

_Parens_ is not the participle of _pario_ , but it belongs to the same family of which the root is _par- _( first meaning : to provide )_. _So its form is close to the participle, but slightly different. Maybe_ pariens_ changed into _parens_ , when used as a noun, but it's not sure at all.


----------



## dcx97

Thanks.


----------

